

How to Optimize Your Startup’s Web Presence for Investors - dmor
http://mattermark.com/how-to-optimize-your-startups-web-presence-for-investors/

======
xsighted
This is basic, but web presence is not a substitute for getting your face out
there.

------
bebote
Solid checklist. Thanks for sharing!

